# Anti-semitism uniting German neo-nazis, disgruntled Muslims?



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2010)

This kinda scares me, even if it's _just_ informal, tactical co-operation - from Der Spiegel:


> Until now, attacks on Jews, Jewish institutions and Jewish symbols have almost always been committed by right-wing extremist groups. In the first quarter of 2010 alone, the German Interior Ministry documented 183 anti-Semitic offences committed by right-wing radicals, including graffiti, inflammatory propaganda and physical violence.
> 
> The stone-throwing incident in Hanover, however, has finally forced the authorities to take a closer look at a group of offenders that, though largely overlooked until now, is no less motivated by anti-Zionist sentiments: adolescents and young adults from an immigrant community who are influenced by Islamist ideas and are prepared to commit acts of violence.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaspasser (14 Jul 2010)

That is getting scary~~
Two sides of a weird triangle of hatred ganging up on one other side...
I guess the Neo-Nazis figure it's the lesser of two evils ???

Why can't we all just get along... ???  [mountie]


----------



## Gramps (14 Jul 2010)

Aren't Muslims considered Semitic People too?


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jul 2010)

No. Muslims, as a recognized religion, encompass almost every ethnicity on Earth.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jul 2010)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Aren't Muslims considered Semitic People too?


This from wikipedia:


> The term Semite means a member of any of various ancient and modern Semitic-speaking peoples originating in southwestern Asia, including Akkadians, Canaanites, Phoenicians, Hebrews, Arabs, and Ethiopian Semites. It was proposed at first to refer to the languages related to Hebrew by Ludwig Schlözer, in Eichhorn's "Repertorium", vol. VIII (Leipzig, 1781), p. 161. Through Eichhorn the name then came into general usage (cf. his "Einleitung in das Alte Testament" (Leipzig, 1787), I, p. 45). In his "Gesch. der neuen Sprachenkunde", pt. I (Göttingen, 1807) it had already become a fixed technical term.[1]
> 
> The word "Semitic" is an adjective derived from Shem, one of the three sons of Noah in the Bible (Genesis 5.32, 6.10, 10.21), or more precisely from the Greek derivative of that name, namely Σημ (Sēm); the noun form referring to a person is Semite.



But, anti-semitism in modern terms:


> The term "anti-Semitic" (or "anti-Semite") overwhelmingly refers to Jews only. It was coined in 1879 by German journalist Wilhelm Marr in a pamphlet called, "The Victory of Germandom over Jewry". Using ideas of race and nationalism, Marr argued that Jews had become the first major power in the West. He accused them of being liberals, a people without roots who had Judaized Germans beyond salvation. In 1879 Marr founded the "League for Anti-Semitism".


See Wilhelm Marr:


> Born in 1819, Marr entered politics as a democratic revolutionary who favored the emancipation of all oppressed groups, including Jews. However, when he became embittered about the failure of the 1848-49 German Revolution to democratize Germany, and about his own rapidly declining political fortunes, he turned his venom against the Jews. His essay “Der Sieg des Judenthums über das Germanenthum von nicht confessionellen Standpunkt” (“The Victory of Judaism over Germandom: From a Non-Denominational Point of View”) reached its 12th edition in 1879.
> 
> Marr’s conception of antisemitism focused on the supposed racial, as opposed to religious, characteristics of the Jews. His organization, the League of Antisemites, introduced the word “antisemite” into the political lexicon and established the first popular political movement based entirely on anti-Jewish beliefs.


Anti-semitism didn't begin with Hitler.


----------



## Bass ackwards (14 Jul 2010)

I can recall hearing, a few years ago, that the book _Mein Kampf _ was the number one best-seller in a couple of Islamic
countries. Turkey was one.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jul 2010)

And look, Mein Kampf is online.

:


And about Turkey and its sales.


----------

